# Ardglass 11th or 25th October, who is up for it?



## brendy (Sep 9, 2009)

We are looking to get a bit fo a day out in ardglass sorted, I know there are a good few of you in England, Scotland and Wales that would love to play this course also so have a think about it.
Anyone travelling over, transport shouldnt be a problem as there will be a few of us heading in cars, I can certainly take a couple with their clubs.

There are a couple of open days which would lower the prices I'm not sure but prices are normally Â£45 it will be at least Â£5 to Â£10 cheaper if not more, It'd be nice to get numbers first before approaching them though.

I could do either day at the moment so add your name f you can make one of the dates.

1. Brendy  (both dates good atm)
2.

A couple of pics to wet your whistles.











http://www.ardglassgolfclub.com/pictures.php


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,
Would love to play it we were already thinking of getting there in the next month. Prob on the 25th.
Mike


----------



## smange (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Brendy

The 11th would be best for me but may be able to make 25th if that's what suits the majority. Been looking to play ardglass for a while now. Let's hope we can get this up and running.


----------



## janmolby (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if I can make it as it's a long way from Letterkenny to Ardglass plus I've got a stag on the 3rd, a wedding on the 17th & another wedding on the 24th October. Put me down as a maybe for the 11th, a definite no-no if it's on the 25th.


----------



## julsk10 (Sep 9, 2009)

25th suits me best


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 9, 2009)

Both ok by me, look forward to it. I was going to book for the open anyway!!


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 9, 2009)

Both should be ok for me






Is homer comming?


----------



## tonto768 (Sep 9, 2009)

Bit off track I know but is there still the Anglers Rest pub in Ardglass. Used to go there when I was in the RAF at Bishops Court in 1970s


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 9, 2009)

yep, still there they do a mighty fine pint of guinness.


----------



## vig (Sep 9, 2009)

Where is it Brendy?

The two pics look tasty.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 9, 2009)

i am up for both dates

leaving from omagh so anybody need a lift on the way


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 9, 2009)

How far is it from Coleraine roughly i'm going back there in the summer if not to far i would love to play it it's on my list


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 9, 2009)

Coleraine - Ardglass would take you the guts of 2 hours,
1h, 45mins at a real push but i'd leave 2 hours.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for that , its a bit far as ,the friday is our swally day of the holiday ,Rosapenna it is then its just an hour away
,thanks  for the info

Steve


----------



## thecraw (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like a fabulous golf course and it also looks alot like a new course.I see from the website that its not new though.

Hope you guys enjoy your day and I want to see plents of photos hosted.


----------



## brendy (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not far from RCD Vig, it really is an understated course, I think its is because it is a little more remote than RCD (which is in the heart of Newcastle, Ardglass is a small fishing village)


----------



## brendy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oldest club house in the world I believe (are you listening st andrews! haha)


----------



## brendy (Sep 11, 2009)

1. Brendy (both dates good atm pref 25th)
2.Mike_J_Golf  pref 25th
3. Smange  11th possibly 25th
4. janmolby 11th possibly
5. Julsk10 25th
6. Ken_A  both
7. Clubchamp both
8. Matt01 both

Come on you English, Scottish and Welsh daisies, anyone up for it?
For those who haven't put their name up, copy and paste my list and add your name and date preference.


----------



## vig (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love an adventure across the water but it's an aweful long way on my own.
Now if anyone else was up for it, that's a different story.  
Couldn't do the 25th as that is school hols and leave is impossible.

Maybe another time with some willing travellers.


----------



## DCB (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had a look at both flights and ferry info, alas, Troon doen't get much of a service in October and it's another 60miles or so down to Stranraer.

Maybe some other time.

Looked at Ardglass last time I was over there on hols a few years back. It was a tad breezy to say the least.


----------



## brendy (Sep 12, 2009)

To be honest its looking more like the 11th at the moment going by those that have posted. Vig, Im sure you have spent longer in the car alone so thats no excuse!
Still need to mention this to the gm staff and see if anyone can make it.

Smange mentioned another game in the middle of ulster somewhere at some point also if anyone cant make this one. Galgorm/templepatrick etc.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 12, 2009)

Galgorm? forget that, unless you want to play in wellies!!!!

If you want a game in Ulster anytime, just let me know I'll sort another day at Massereene


----------



## brendy (Sep 14, 2009)

Any more takers (mainland softies) before I phone up and check tee times?


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 14, 2009)

Dont have any holidays left this year to make it as its on my list of courses i'd like to play


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well heck, if you had held it between the 21st and 27th Sept, I would have been there, but I am not going home to turn straight around and come back. 

Nearly a local too, I went to the Down High school, Downpatrick, and lived for 3 years in Ardglass.


----------



## clubchamp07 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm having to pull out because of back problem's. I know it's a month away but I cant see my back being any better by then, but we never know.


----------



## brendy (Sep 16, 2009)

Never mind Ian, there will be more dates in the coming months im sure. Theres no point making it worse for the sake of a game of golf.


Can I now ask folks what sort of time suits, would 10am be too early for a couple of fourballs?


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 16, 2009)

Can I now ask folks what sort of time suits, would 10am be too early for a couple of fourballs?
		
Click to expand...

I really dont mind.

I will be going Hamiltonsbawn, Tandragee, Scarva, Banbridge, Castlewellan, Clough then Ardglass if anyone wants a lift.


----------



## janmolby (Sep 17, 2009)

Lads I'm to have to pull out too, just don't have the money to go to 2 weddings, a stag & this trip all in October. Looks to be a great course so would have loved to go, hopefully there will be another meeting next year.


----------



## brendy (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Brendy 
2.Mike_J_Golf 
3. Smange 
4. Julsk10
5. Ken_A 
6. Matt01 
Right for those left and anyone not yet added, does the 11th suit, Ill need a final answer before I ring them.


----------



## julsk10 (Sep 17, 2009)

Brendy I don't think the 11th doesn't suits but will let you know asap.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 17, 2009)

11th ok with me and the time


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Sep 17, 2009)

sorry cant do the 11th


----------



## smange (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry brendy, not going to make it either.
Too far away to be honest, wasnt thinking when first agreed on Ardglass. Its at least 2.5 hours each way from Derry.

If and when we have another meet at Massereene or somewhere else within that sort of distance, I will be a definate.

Sorry again guys


----------



## brendy (Sep 18, 2009)

Not to worry matey its looking more and more like a non starter this time round which is a pity as the course would be in good condition.


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 18, 2009)

11th ok for me, cant do 25th - ruddy weddings


----------



## brendy (Sep 18, 2009)

Me and you definates then Ken, anyone else?


----------



## AK76 (Nov 5, 2009)

would be interested in playing some courses in NI in new year, Alan.


----------



## brendy (Nov 7, 2009)

Who are you contestant no.1 and where are you from?


----------

